# Broken Ribs



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Two summers a go I clipped a pedal on a hidden stump and got slammed. Concussion and broken ribs. After that experience broken ribs were my worst fear.

And last Sunday I broke them again! Washed out on a high speed berm at Deer Valley. I had a very nice Alpine Stars chest protector on but I hit right on the side lower floating ribs where the armor is minimal.

Just wanted to reflect as I sit here in pain.

Broken ribs are the worst.

Maybe I need to mellow out in my riding and progression a little.....


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

OUCH. I don't think I've ever actually broken a rib, but I've certainly bruised them a few times. I sympathize.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry man, rib injuries suck. Broken, separated, bruised, they all just suck.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

C Smasher said:


> Two summers a go I clipped a pedal on a hidden stump and got slammed. Concussion and broken ribs. After that experience broken ribs were my worst fear.
> 
> And last Sunday I broke them again! Washed out on a high speed berm at Deer Valley. I had a very nice Alpine Stars chest protector on but I hit right on the side lower floating ribs where the armor is minimal.
> 
> ...


Naw, the worst is when you can't keep yourself from laughing...when you have broken ribs.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

As someone who racing motorcycles has broken over 20 bones, been in the ICU 4x, almost lost a shattered hand due to infection, shattered my spine and lost an inch of height, and briefly lost feeling in my legs, trust me, the 4-5x I've broken ribs were NOTHING and quite franky my favorite injury of them all. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

dysfunction said:


> Sorry man, rib injuries suck. Broken, separated, bruised, they all just suck.


Thanks. Bruise ribs are painful too! Had them from snowboarding in 2004.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Naw, the worst is when you can't keep yourself from laughing...when you have broken ribs.


You are not kidding! haha


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

C Smasher said:


> You are not kidding! haha


Seriously, that's when I realized I had fractured ribs.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Suns_PSD said:


> As someone who racing motorcycles has broken over 20 bones, been in the ICU 4x, almost lost a shattered hand due to infection, shattered my spine and lost an inch of height, and briefly lost feeling in my legs, trust me, the 4-5x I've broken ribs were NOTHING and quite franky my favorite injury of them all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


Damn Suns - should be Suns_pTsd!

I have been lucky I suppose on dirt bikes, sport bikes, and adventure bikes. I seem to have been hurt mountain biking the most by far.

But hey, at least I am getting a new sweet helmet with my Bell crash replacement  Ordered a Bell Full 9 for DH and will be getting a Leatt 4.0 Enduro convertible or another Bell Super DH for trail riding soon as well. In this crash I was using the Bell Super DH, I hit my head head pretty hard, had no concussion at all. The impact didnt hurt or feel very hard. I think the spherical mips is pretty cool tech.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Been there, done that. Best to you @C Smasher, or should we call you Rib Smasher.
=sParty


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Sparticus said:


> Been there, done that. Best to you @C Smasher, or should we call you Rib Smasher.
> =sParty


Thank you. I wish I could change my user name to Rib Smasher, I quite like that. Is it possible to edit the user name here on MTBR? I think I have looked once or twice but didnt see the option.

Side note - C Smasher is my old Kawiforums user name from when I was young 20 years ago. The original was quite the vulgar "C" word so the mods changed it to only "C" Smasher after like 5 years. I will let you all figure out what it was.... I really do like Rib Smasher though.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Bummer man, it’s no fun at all. In my experience, day two and three are the most painful after the ribs break. So good luck tomorrow .

I Broke two ribs, and fractured my big toe in 5 places about 9 weeks ago.

Caught a toe on the downhill, folded it under the pedal, and the impact threw me into the tree.

My ribs are totally good to go now (started riding 3-4 weeks ago). The toe is still sensitive, but mostly better as well. And since I got injured, I’ve been progressing again (learned my first baby “safety” trick today, super excited, even if you can hardly see it on camera). So you’ll be back at it and progressing again in a few weeks .


----------



## Deeerek07 (Jun 12, 2021)

Today was 9 weeks after breaking my first ribs. I feel for you. Laughing was bad but sneezing buckled me over for the first 2-3 weeks. Good luck with your recovery


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

ocnLogan said:


> Bummer man, it's no fun at all. In my experience, day two and three are the most painful after the ribs break. So good luck tomorrow .
> 
> I Broke two ribs, and fractured my big toe in 5 places about 9 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the thoughts and words of encouragement.

Feet can hit the ground so hard. Your crash sounds pretty brutal! This stuff happens so fast.

Last time my ribs were worse than this time. I bet I can be riding again in 3-4 weeks like you. Last time I was out for over two months. I am confident will be close to 100% better for my Moab trip in 6 weeks. Cant wait to ride again!

Also - my knee, moto hip, and elbow pads saved me from major pain. Good stuff.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

C Smasher said:


> Thank you. I wish I could change my user name to Rib Smasher, I quite like that. Is it possible to edit the user name here on MTBR? I think I have looked once or twice but didnt see the option.
> 
> Side note - C Smasher is my old Kawiforums user name from when I was young 20 years ago. The original was quite the vulgar "C" word so the mods changed it to only "C" Smasher after like 5 years. I will let you all figure out what it was.... I really do like Rib Smasher though.


About the name change... check post #1016 in this thread. There you'll find instructions on how to request a name change here on MTBR.
Meanwhile, again, best of luck with your snapped ribs. Voice of experience: if you have to sneeze, grab a pillow, hold it tightly against the broken ribs while you lean you back against a wall to immobilize your body as much as possible. Then let the sneeze out as gently as you can.
=sParty


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

Bruised my ribs really bad 2 weeks ago on a fast trail ride. I feel for you. The worst feeling. Still nearly die holding in a sneeze.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

norcalbike said:


> Bruised my ribs really bad 2 weeks ago on a fast trail ride. I feel for you. The worst feeling. Still nearly die holding in a sneeze.


Probably fractured...but there's nothing you can do but give it 4-6 weeks...


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Deeerek07 said:


> Today was 9 weeks after breaking my first ribs. I feel for you. Laughing was bad but sneezing buckled me over for the first 2-3 weeks. Good luck with your recovery


Thanks!


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Sparticus said:


> About the name change... check post #1016 in this thread. There you'll find instructions on how to request a name change here on MTBR.
> Meanwhile, again, best of luck with your snapped ribs. Voice of experience: if you have to sneeze, grab a pillow, hold it tightly against the broken ribs while you lean you back against a wall to immobilize your body as much as possible. Then let the sneeze out as gently as you can.
> =sParty


Thanks I will try this! I have sneezed and inhaled water and coughed more than usual tis last week!

And thanks for the name change thread. Now I have to decide


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

Broke a collarbone and a rib about 6 years ago; collarbone was no problem but that rib really hurt..........it was the third time I'd done that - once in the chest region, once on the side, and the 3rd time in the back and the one on the side hurt the worst.........


----------



## Caligata (Dec 30, 2020)

Sympathies extended.
I think broken ribs are worse than people realize.

A few years ago I broke a humerus in a hiking/climbing accident, and some ribs too. Docs didn't give an eff about the ribs, only the arm. I suppose because they knew the ribs would heal on their own.
A surprise for me was how hard it was to get out of bed. You never think about how many muscle groups work together to get out of bed until you have broken bones, and you discover that every strategy to stand up is excruciating.

Also, I separated a rib from my sternum a few months ago. Never even heard of such a thing! I guess it makes sense that it can happen. Interesting how the pain radiated out to weird places. My back hurt as well, and at first I actually thought I might be having a heart attack.

Anyway, when it comes to broken bones, anything that doesn't require surgery is a blessing.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Of all my rib injuries, the separation has been the worst, at least in terms of lasting issues. It's been 10 years, and if I hit it wrong and hard (like going OTB), it'll displace now and while it's not a full separation, it's painful and takes a while to go back to the right place without manipulation. BTW, I agree... heart attack symptoms do a great job of being way too similar.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I broke four ribs, a clavicle and a scapula a couple of years ago. For me, the scapula caused the most pain.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

My neighbor broke his spatula.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> My neighbor broke his spatula.


Made me have to look to see if that's what I had typed!


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Caligata said:


> A surprise for me was how hard it was to get out of bed. You never think about how many muscle groups work together to get out of bed until you have broken bones, and you discover that every strategy to stand up is excruciating.


I think getting out of bed has been the worst part of the day


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

dysfunction said:


> BTW, I agree... heart attack symptoms do a great job of being way too similar.


With you and @claigata talking about heart attacks - now I know what an actual symptom might feel like, I can imagine


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

chazpat said:


> I broke four ribs, a clavicle and a scapula a couple of years ago. For me, the scapula caused the most pain.


The the scapula seems like it would be painful and related to almost every movement similar to the abdominal muscles killing my ribs. As someone else mentions you do not realize how all of your movement is related to other parts of you body.

Side note - got my Bell Full 9 on crash replacement  Its a nice looking lid.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah don’t be around anyone that makes you laugh. Oh and try not to sneeze or cough. I feel your pain. I’ve done it twice. The second time was a doozy including several (many) other bone fractures.

You may recall from your previous fractures: in about two weeks the worst of it will start to settle. The hard part is going to be limiting yourself.

If it's just cracks and not displaced 6 - 12 weeks you'll be in a better place. Nothing you can do but try to manage the pain. Take it easy and give it a least a week more than you think you need. Nothing you can do to speed it up.

Heal up and then go shred! Unless you are middle-aged...you will feel the odd pain ....

Another massive difference between youth and middle age is the healing time: you’re going to be feeling that **** for years to come.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

C Smasher said:


> With you and @claigata talking about heart attacks - now I know what an actual symptom might feel like, I can imagine


I've never had a heart attack, but the radiating pain through the chest... Was immediately noted. Anyway, I displaced my damned rib the day after mentioning it. Should kept my mouth shut.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Yeah don't be around anyone that makes you laugh. Oh and try not to sneeze or cough. I feel your pain. I've done it twice. The second time was a doozy including several (many) other bone fractures.
> 
> You may recall from your previous fractures: in about two weeks the worst of it will start to settle. The hard part is going to be limiting yourself.
> 
> ...


Bad to hear! This is a crazy sport 

This time I am intent on resting. Last time I tried to hike and bike much too soon and it only prolonged the healing. I am learning, but slowly ha.

Im 42, so starting feel things longer. I also cruise the Over 50 thread, I am on my way!


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

dysfunction said:


> I've never had a heart attack, but the radiating pain through the chest... Was immediately noted. Anyway, I displaced my damned rib the day after mentioning it. Should kept my mouth shut.


Well good to hear, and bad. Maybe I should stop talking about ribs too, dont want a triple jinx.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

C Smasher said:


> Well good to hear, and bad. Maybe I should stop talking about ribs too, dont want a triple jinx.


On the plus side, I'm just about to have it popped back into place. Fortunately I have a good relationship with our chiropractor.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

dysfunction said:


> On the plus side, I'm just about to have it popped back into place. Fortunately I have a good relationship with our chiropractor.


Good luck!


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I just recovered from a similar injury. The worst is trying to lay down or move around while laying down. I had sprained both of my wrists so I had move around with my elbows only. Not much sleep for about 3 weeks. A recliner was the best. I had fluid build up in my arms as well. so I had to keep my arms elevated to about shoulder height. Fun Fun..... All better now. Just going around all the gap jumps.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Tall BMX'r said:


> I just recovered from a similar injury. The worst is trying to lay down or move around while laying down. I had sprained both of my wrists so I had move around with my elbows only. Not much sleep for about 3 weeks. A recliner was the best. I had fluid build up in my arms as well. so I had to keep my arms elevated to about shoulder height. Fun Fun..... All better now. Just going around all the gap jumps.


One of my wrists was jammed. Imagining having only your elbows to move sounds terrible, but is kind of funny to imagine - only because I know the struggle.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

To me the hardest part was getting up from laying down.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

chazpat said:


> To me the hardest part was getting up from laying down.


100%

And morning seems the worst


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you all for empathizing with me, and to those that understand. After three weeks I feel much better and think I can ride mellow in one more week. Ribs not crushed nearly as bad as last time where it was a definite 10 weeks. But it was still a bad hurt. I am thankfull a lot of the pain has subsided faster than I thought.

I have lurked on mtbr since 07. This is a great community and I should be more active in our love of this sport.


----------



## PhilWynn (8 mo ago)

I totally understand your pain, when my ribs were broken I bought a special recliner 10 Best Recliners (Summer 2022) – Which One to Buy? the fourth one to sleep because it was awful and painful and I couldn't bend and I had to sleep in a sitting position


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

PhilWynn said:


> I totally understand your pain, when my ribs were broken I bought a special recliner 10 Best Recliners (Summer 2022) – Which One to Buy? the fourth one to sleep because it was awful and painful and I couldn't bend and I had to sleep in a sitting position


Yeah it is terrible! I remember not being able to sleep well for a long time. And it took me about 20 minutes to inch out of bed in the mornings. Hopefully it never happens to us again!


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Funny story. The end of May I washed out pretty hard in a turn and fell hard on my right side. Felt tender after but not horrible. Woke up that night in A LOT of pain, unable to move or get out of bed. I went to urgent care in the morning, they took some x-rays and was told I didn’t have any fractures. It took almost 3 months before I had Zero residual pain/tenderness. Last week I had excruciating abdominal pain, went to the ER, had a CT done. Ended up being a ureteral stone.….but while I was sitting there getting IV fluids, the doctor comes back and says do you know you have/had broken ribs? I was like that‘s funny…because I thought I did but was told the X-rays were negative. The whole time for the past few months I was saying to myself if this is what bruised ribs feel like….I don’t EVER want to experience broken ribs lol.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

N54tt said:


> Funny story. The end of May I washed out pretty hard in a turn and fell hard on my right side. Felt tender after but not horrible. Woke up that night in A LOT of pain, unable to move or get out of bed. I went to urgent care in the morning, they took some x-rays and was told I didn’t have any fractures. It took almost 3 months before I had Zero residual pain/tenderness. Last week I had excruciating abdominal pain, went to the ER, had a CT done. Ended up being a ureteral stone.….but while I was sitting there getting IV fluids, the doctor comes back and says do you know you have/had broken ribs? I was like that‘s funny…because I thought I did but was told the X-rays were negative. The whole time for the past few months I was saying to myself if this is what bruised ribs feel like….I don’t EVER want to experience broken ribs lol.


that is a funny story! Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Marco83333 (Jul 6, 2009)

Currently laying in a hospital bed with 6 broken ribs (trail mishap). Reading this thread is not making me feel any better 🫠


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Marco83333 said:


> Currently laying in a hospital bed with 6 broken ribs (trail mishap). Reading this thread is not making me feel any better 🫠


Rest well brother! We are initiates of the this horrible and common MTB injury.


----------



## wolfmw (Dec 18, 2020)

Jayem said:


> Probably fractured...but there's nothing you can do but give it 4-6 weeks...


lol yep... I went down hard last weekend, think I just bruised (but who knows, maybe cracked) a rib - brought back bad memories of confirmed broken ribs years past. Wife doesn't understand why I won't go to the doctor. I've tried explaining, but unless you've been down that road and been told to "suck it up they'll heal on their own" it's hard to relate


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

wolfmw said:


> lol yep... I went down hard last weekend, think I just bruised (but who knows, maybe cracked) a rib - brought back bad memories of confirmed broken ribs years past. Wife doesn't understand why I won't go to the doctor. I've tried explaining, but unless you've been down that road and been told to "suck it up they'll heal on their own" it's hard to relate


Sorry to hear. I understand doctor avoidance for this injury and my gf does not understand why I avoid doctors, I still have my youthful tough guy attitude ha. But this summer she talked my into going to the ER after going OTB on Portal when I thought I cracked my neck. Luckily I did not break anything- confirmed with CAT scan. 

This sport is crazy! I love it


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

My wife made me go to the Dr for a separated shoulder once. She was pissed when I walked out, told her it was separated and that the er visit cost hundreds of dollars to be told to go buy motrin.

I, on the other hand, still find that hilarious. Might be worth the amusement.

Heal up!


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Marco83333 said:


> Currently laying in a hospital bed with 6 broken ribs (trail mishap). Reading this thread is not making me feel any better 🫠


The upside, is in a few days, you'll know exactly how we all felt. But your perspective will be undiminished by time, and can give a hyper-accurate written description of what it feels like for anyone else "wondering" about it .

The worst days for me were days 2-5 or so. Because USUALLY the broken ribs are also accompanied by like a bunch of other bruising and swelling, which is coming to a head a day or two later. It gets better slowly from there.

Seriously though. Broken ribs suck. I wish you the best. 

As an aside, I can now usually tell who broke their ribs on pinkbikes friday fail videos, just by the sound... Its not a particularly useful skill, but its there .


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

ocnLogan said:


> As an aside, I can now usually tell who broke their ribs on pinkbikes friday fail videos, just by the sound... Its not a particularly useful skill, but its there .


I can too


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

C Smasher said:


> I can too


Great, now my obscure, and mostly useless superpower is more common than I thought.

Which means its back to being just a mostly useless superpower .


----------



## wolfmw (Dec 18, 2020)

ocnLogan said:


> As an aside, I can now usually tell who broke their ribs on pinkbikes friday fail videos, just by the sound... Its not a particularly useful skill, but its there .





C Smasher said:


> I can too


 me too.

I usually watch FF with the sound off, mostly for that exact reason!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> My neighbor broke his spatula.


Extreme BBQ?


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

C Smasher said:


> Two summers a go I clipped a pedal on a hidden stump and got slammed. Concussion and broken ribs. After that experience broken ribs were my worst fear.
> 
> And last Sunday I broke them again! Washed out on a high speed berm at Deer Valley. I had a very nice Alpine Stars chest protector on but I hit right on the side lower floating ribs where the armor is minimal.
> 
> ...


I broke ribs, it does suck pretty bad, but as long as you don't lie down, get up, laugh or sneeze you should be alright.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

davec113 said:


> Extreme BBQ?


I wanna party with that guy.


----------



## venturi95 (Apr 25, 2012)

I fell (not bike related) last Sunday and broke some ribs. I have to sleep sitting up, the pain is still intense when moving, reaching, sneezing, laughing, and shows no sign of improving today (I'm 64).
On the plus side, I have invented some very satisfying curse words.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

venturi95 said:


> I fell (not bike related) last Sunday and broke some ribs. I have to sleep sitting up, the pain is still intense when moving, reaching, sneezing, laughing, and shows no sign of improving today (I'm 64).
> On the plus side, I have invented some very satisfying curse words.


Sorry you have joined the club. The first time I broke mine I did not see any improvements for several weeks. I was out of commission for about 2.5 months.

Sorry to hear, rest well!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Not bike related but I partied with my foreman on Friday (It was two guys on his crew's last day...)

I have never bruised a rib before but my god the pain! Not broken but definitely bruised and holy fack! Nobody to blame but myself but sweet oogly moogly. 

...I fell off his deck...apparently multiple times...Shut up!


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

MCHB said:


> Not bike related but I partied with my foreman on Friday (It was two guys on his crew's last day...)
> 
> I have never bruised a rib before but my god the pain! Not broken but definitely bruised and holy fack! Nobody to blame but myself but sweet oogly moogly.
> 
> ...I fell off his deck...apparently multiple times...Shut up!


Been there done that!


----------



## roadczar (Jun 17, 2007)

I busted my ribs twice this summer, same side! Totaled to over 8 weeks of misery.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

roadczar said:


> I busted my ribs twice this summer, same side! Totaled to over 8 weeks of misery.


Oh man that has to suck! Sorry to hear. You have lived my worst nightmare.

I still have rib PTSD


----------



## roadczar (Jun 17, 2007)

C Smasher said:


> Oh man that has to suck! Sorry to hear. You have lived my worst nightmare.
> 
> I still have rib PTSD


I just fractured my fibula and at the moment I'm pretty miserable, but rib injuries are special. Lol I guess if you know... you know" 🙂


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

roadczar said:


> I just fractured my fibula and at the moment I'm pretty miserable, but rib injuries are special. Lol I guess if you know... you know" 🙂


Unfortunately we know...

Sounds like are having a rough year. Man this sport is so crazy, thats why it is the best sport to me


----------

